# DWA Pricing



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

How do you know what the license fee's are?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

there was a thread about this somewhere!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

ring your council or search on their website, pice should be readily available on there.


Mason


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

yeh best to ring and find out like in our district its around £90 and in others it goes over £1000


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> yeh best to ring and find out like in our district its around £90 and in others it goes over £1000


It's gone up a bit fella, pet shop licence is still around that but DWA is £160 if memory serves. Cheap as chips still 

Oh and footy tonight at my place if you fancy it 

Mason


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers everyone, will check there website in a moment :2thumb:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Just e-mailed them as i couldnt find a price on the website. Its Restormal Borough Council if anyone knows from experience


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

all i knwo that is thats it is bout 100 down here in rainy devon, it will vary from council to council


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

To me this is strange. I contacted the Licensing department of the County Council and they had to forward my e-mail onto the Health & Safety department. Probably just me. It is £250 plus vet bills. But what does plus vet bills mean?
Why do they mention vet bills for?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

they get a vet to come check stuff out to see if its all up to standards!


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> they get a vet to come check stuff out to see if its all up to standards!


Cheers, still dont know if its all worth it. Bet the vet bills are huge.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Believe me, it is worth it, I remember when I first got my licence, it cost £250, including Vets bills, and it is worth it every year, in fact, mine has come down, as I now pay £215 per year.
What I will say, however, is you have to have a real passion for venomous snake keeping, if you are having doubts, then I would say it is probably best not to do it,(unless it is purely the cost), I would give up anything to keep my licence.
Please don`t think I am having a go at you, just think long and hard before you make your decision. Goog luck.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

tigersnake said:


> Hi all,
> Believe me, it is worth it, I remember when I first got my licence, it cost £250, including Vets bills, and it is worth it every year, in fact, mine has come down, as I now pay £215 per year.
> What I will say, however, is you have to have a real passion for venomous snake keeping, if you are having doubts, then I would say it is probably best not to do it,(unless it is purely the cost), I would give up anything to keep my licence.
> Please don`t think I am having a go at you, just think long and hard before you make your decision. Goog luck.
> ...


Didnt take it the wrong way mate, thanks for the advice : victory:


----------

